

Artificial intelligence, facial recognition and bees - bdfh42
http://aurmoth.blogspot.com/2009/01/artificial-intelligence-facial.html

======
bdfh42
Clearly I need a tame Bee (probably several) - I am effectively face blind - I
do not seem to be able to store facial characteristics in a way that makes
that store useful for recognising people - I use alternate information (some
of it visual) to identify individuals - making meeting people I know in the
"wrong" location problematic - but you learn to cover things up during the
time it takes to identify someone you know well.

------
gabriel
Link to the research article:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0004086)

